# Feline Chronic Inflammatory Disease (Lymphoplasmacytic rhinitis)



## Millicent (Sep 3, 2011)

My cat was diagnosed with this disease this past March after losing 2.5 lbs from not eating due to lack of smell (her nose was completely blocked with mucus). She was put on a feeding tube 3 times/day in order to bring her weight back up. After being put thru every diagnostic test imaginable to the tune of over $6,000, it was determined she had chronic nasal inflammatory disease. Steroids (Prednisolone) are the answer which are relatively inexpensive. However, she will be on them for the rest of her life and she is only 6 years old. 

The problem is that we are on an endless rollercoaster ride. She gets better then relapses and stops eating. We keep having to increase the Prednisolone to 3-4 pills/day which is risky (diabetes, bladder infection possibilities). We then invested in a feline inhaler which is supposed to eliminate the risks since the steroid goes directly to the source of the problem: the nostrils rather than the entire body. However, it costs a small fortune ($300) for each dosage of steroid which lasts 3-4 months. But the inhaler won't be effective if her nasal passages are blocked so is virtually useless when she relapses! We are extremely frustrated. Our vet indicates that we just have to keep experimenting to get the dosage correct; however, it doesn't seem that we will ever be able to do that as after a few months on a low dose, she just relapses and we're back to square 1.

If anyone else has a cat with this disease, any advice is deeply appreciated.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't heard of this disease before, so can't offer any help, only my thanks at your diligence in getting to the bottom of your girl's problem and hanging in there. A lot of folks would not have gone to the lengths you have.


----------

